
Quora has become more “question centric” than “answer centric” these days - el_programmador
It seems everyone is hell bent on asking others questions, I&#x27;m getting questions at the rate of like handfuls per hour!<p>And yet, not a soul seems to be reading the answers that I post to them (based on the views and upvotes I&#x27;m getting on the answers I&#x27;ve posted).<p>Does it have anything to do with their new policy of rewarding some chosen quorans depending on how many questions they ask as I&#x27;ve heard?
======
hiby007
Many people are using Quora to market their product. The pattern I have seen
is they ask a question that they want to appear for in Google (other search
engines), and then they answer the questions plugging in their product.

Suitable for the company but bad for the platform.

~~~
stevekemp
Yup. Quora is basically a spam-magnet. I don't even click links that point
there these days.

------
keiferski
Quora ceased to be useful about 2 years ago. I am surprised no other startups
have tried to get into that space - it seems ripe for a new, fresh, clean
approach.

~~~
Nextgrid
There’s not that much money to be made and the competition (Stack Exchange) is
strong.

In fact the reason Quora turned bad is because there isn’t much money to be
made and they’re being desperate, sacrificing quality in exchange for content
to attract page views.

------
AznHisoka
Quora as others have mentioned is useless. Stick with subreddits or niche
forums. I think anyone that markets themselves as a Q&A site will have this
issue of attracting spammers.

------
0xd171
At this point it's really only a cesspool of people trying to sell stuff - get
off the platform, you won't be missing out on anything valuable.

